# pf, ipfw, anything to forward port ?



## dubaskis (Mar 28, 2011)

Hello. I use FreeBSD 8.1
I need advice how to forward port, so I can use rdp on two different clients, something like

forwarding 172.16.0.253:3001 -> 172.16.0.1:3389
forwarding 172.16.0.253:3002 -> 172.16.0.2:3389

I have tried ipfw, but something goes wrong: don't get any answer from clients.

command *tcpdump* gives:

```
tcpdump -n -e -ttt -i bge0 host 172.16.0.1

00:00:02.847064 d4:85:64:5b:63:88 > 00:1b:fc:8d:28:bc, ethertype IPv4 (0x0800), length 74: 
172.16.0.250.3401 > 172.16.0.1.3389: Flags [S], seq 2504825787, win 65535, options [mss 1460,nop,nop,TS 
val 0 ecr 0,nop,nop,sackOK], length 0
```

172.16.0.250 is the other windows station where I use Remote Desktop to try settings/connection.

Also tried pf:

```
ext_if="bge0"
int_if="bge1"
scrub in all

comp="172.16.0.1"
comp1="172.16.0.2"
rdr pass on $ext_if proto { tcp, udp } from any to any port 3001 -> $comp port 3389
rdr pass on $ext_if proto { tcp, udp } from any to any port 3002 -> $comp1 port 3389
```

Nothing seems to be helpful. Which of pf or ipfw is more suitable for my case? Maybe some suggestions about configurations?

Anything appreciated.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 28, 2011)

You can't "bounce" off of the same interface.


----------



## dubaskis (Mar 29, 2011)

Okay. Thanks for tip. I tried connect subnet on another interface and it worked like a charm...

Anyway, I'm trying to find some workaround to get this subnet clients reachable too. Maybe I can use interface bge0_alias and any of these clients connect to it?


----------

